# Bone Graft of both bone tunnels (Knee)



## kibbit99 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, our physician bone grafted the previous ACL tunnels with allograft via arthroscopy.  He did other procedures, but I have the codes for them.  I am still awaiting the OP note from the ASC, which takes weeks, so I can't post it.  I just want to get the basic idea so I can advise him since he keeps a copy of his billing.  Would this qualify for CPT 29888 with a 52 mod?  He is only grafting the bone.

Thanks,

Kim, CPC


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 22, 2009)

20900-20902.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention he did an allograft bone graft.  Sorry,


Kim, CPC


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 22, 2009)

No, I'm sorry that was my bad, you did say allograft, I just overlooked it. Then in that case, yes, I would code this as 29888-52.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great, thanks,


Kim, CPC


----------

